# Joining amazon streaming only???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I have Amazon Prime but want to downgrade to streaming only...

How do I go about this


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't think you can.  I've never heard of it.  Amazon says streaming / video is a free extra as part of Prime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I think that's right. Used to be you paid for prime to get free shipping and then they added a bunch of extras. Now, you basically pay for prime for the free streaming .... and the package delivery is extra. It's all in how you look at it, I guess.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

MrKnucklehead said:


> I have Amazon Prime but want to downgrade to streaming only...
> 
> How do I go about this


I think you can cancel your Prime subscription and then separately sign up for the music subscription. If you want to subscribe to Amazon Music Unlimited without having Prime, it's $10 a month. There is now a free music service with ads available, but I don't use that myself, so I don't know how much music is available or how frequent the ads are. As far as I know, if you don't have Prime, you can't listen to any ad free music.

Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=15730321011. (I found this, but did not read it fully, but it looks helpful.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I think you can cancel your Prime subscription and then separately sign up for the music subscription. If you want to subscribe to Amazon Music Unlimited without having Prime, it's $10 a month. There is now a free music service with ads available, but I don't use that myself, so I don't know how much music is available or how frequent the ads are. As far as I know, if you don't have Prime, you can't listen to any ad free music.
> 
> Here's a link: https://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=15730321011. (I found this, but did not read it fully, but it looks helpful.)


So ... music streaming is $10 a month, which would be $120 for a year.

Prime is $119 per year.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> So ... music streaming is $10 a month, which would be $120 for a year.
> 
> Prime is $119 per year.


Exactly - if someone just wants access to the free tier of Prime music, they might as well just get Prime. If you want full access to Amazon Music Unlimited, though, that's additional money even if you have Prime. It's another $8 a month, or $79 a year if paid annually.

I have Prime and also use AMZ music unlimited with the annual fee. I didn't find that much music I like with just the regular free offering, but with AMZ music unlimited, I'm finding about 90% of what I look for. I think there are now something like 50 million tracks available on AMZ music unlimited. I'm happy with this arrangement for myself. I find the Prime membership pays for itself, especially since I also use the Prime Visa card. That requires Prime membership to get, and offers 5% back (via points which you can cash in) on most AMZ purchases and at Whole Foods. (Sorry If I sound like an advertisement there!)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I have Prime and also use AMZ music unlimited with the annual fee. I didn't find that much music I like with just the regular free offering, but with AMZ music unlimited, I'm finding about 90% of what I look for. I think there are now something like 50 million tracks available on AMZ music unlimited. I'm happy with this arrangement for myself. I find the Prime membership pays for itself, especially since I also use the Prime Visa card. That requires Prime membership to get, and offers 5% back (via points which you can cash in) on most AMZ purchases and at Whole Foods. (Sorry If I sound like an advertisement there!)


I had Amazon Music Unlimited for a while. Liked it. Made myself a playlist of favorite songs. Then one day I looked at my playlist in AMU app. Not good. A good number of the songs were grayed out -- not available. Playlist was not what it was. I cancelled AMU and went back to Spotify.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Next time I go to the Amazon 4-Star store I'll ask about video streaming only.  I talked to one person there who seemed pretty knowledgable about all (?) things Amazon.


----------

